
Investment Group Makes Run For Yahoo, Using Microsoft’s Money  - dell9000
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/07/investment-group-makes-run-for-yahoo-using-microsofts-money/
======
smwhreyebelong
It's actually not Microsoft making a bid this time. According to this,
Microsoft gets only the Search and Search Marketing (which is what they have
been really after) and only a minimal control over the rest of the company,
which is also shared by the investment groups.

There's no news on any other news networks about this so it might as well turn
out to be a rumor.

------
redorb
I think this deal holds some weight; The fact that microsoft won't directly
own it might help get past any anti trust issues others would bring...

\- On the other hand I think Google might try to step in again (like in the
past unsuccessfully) and bring yahoo over to an agreement to block the
microsoft deal.

------
seldo
Oh god, not again. Will these bastards ever give up?

